# Whatever happened to? part 2



## Goldfang (17 Apr 2010)

Whatever happened to those metal carrier affairs that you buckled a Karrimor/Carradice saddlebag to, which then fixed to your (usually) Brooks saddle by means of two metal lugs/tabs that go through the saddlebag eyes. We used to use a toe clip strap to go round the seat post from the little leather slot affair on the saddlebag. Hope I have described this well enough for someone to see what i am talking about!
Most bike shops used to stock these a few years ago. I gave my one away ages ago, to A guy who was going to start copying/making them, dont' know if he ever did.


----------



## Goldfang (24 Apr 2010)

do I get the feeling nobody knows what I am talking about!!


----------



## raindog (24 Apr 2010)

Do you mean a sort of support for the saddlebag to stop it getting depressed and collapsing in a heap? My dad used to have one but I think he made it at work.

Don't use a saddlebag meself.


----------



## style over speed (24 Apr 2010)

Bagman supports?

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Carradice_Bagman_Standard_Sport_Saddle_Bag_Support/5360042590/


----------



## Hover Fly (28 Apr 2010)

I think I know what you mean, "Karrimor Uplift" I think they were called. I've got one knocking about somewhere.


----------



## nickprior (28 Apr 2010)

Weren't there two versions of the uplift? One with a 90 degree bend to provide a platform under the saddlebag, the other without the bend. I used to have one of the latter back in the 70's.

Can you actually get saddles these days with the lugs to support the uplifts? I guess Brooks still do them? The old (80's) Wrights Swallow on my shopping hybrid still has them.


----------



## Canardly (6 Nov 2010)

Karrimor uplift, there is one on ebay for about £45 atm. topic has been discussed on CTC forum with piccies of both types.I used to have one of the simple angled chrome jobs.Brooks seem to be adding the lugs back again on various models. These uplifts were/are so useful It is hard to see why they are still not made today as you simply unclip the carrier and take it and the bag away together.For those of you with access picture are down the page on linky below. One a certain metal fabrication shop in Nelson should look at thinks.

http://forum.ctc.org...=16497&start=15


----------

